# Grundsätzliche Frage zu den Devices

## birne30

Im linuxbereich bin ich gerade in der Einarbeitung. Meine Frage ist folgende: wann werden die Devices unter /dev/ erzeugt? sollte das bei der kernel-kompilierung passieren oder muss/kann ich die devices von Hand anlegen? Hintergrund: mein USB-Scanner braucht einen /dev/sd? oder /dev/scanner device, den ich aber nicht habe. bei der kernelkonfiguration habe ich eigentlich alles was mir notwendig erscheint aktiviert. Wäre für "Aufklärung" sehr dankbar... *g*

----------

## Beforegod

Hi,

es kommt darauf an welches System man verwendet.

Es gibt zu einem das Dev Filesystem und eben das herkömloche System.

Beim Dev FS (was standardmäßig an sein sollte) wird ein gerät automatisch in dev erzeugt wenn es angeschlossen ist/wird. 

Bei dem herkömlichen System werden alle Geräte die bekannt sind erstellt (also nicht nur was am System angeschlossen ist sondern ein Haufen anderer die man evt. nie mehr braucht) und in /dev abgelegt. Wenn Du dort ein weiteres device erstellen möchtest musst Du mit dem makedev skript ein neues Device File erstellen.

----------

## birne30

ok, das habe ich kapiert. wie bekomme ich dann heraus welches Gerät zu welchem device gehört? Mein Musterbeispiel: HPScanJet3570. Dieser ist über USB anzuschließen. Somit müsste ein dev vorhanden sein. Laut SANE läuft dieser mit dem avision-backend. Soweit so gut. Was für einen device gebe ich nun in der zugehörigen conf-datei an? sane-find-scanner findet leider nix... habe ich da vielleicht noch was wichtiges vergessen??

----------

## Konfuzius

 *birne30 wrote:*   

> HPScanJet3570. Dieser ist über USB anzuschließen. Somit müsste ein dev vorhanden sein. 

 

Du meinst sicherlich den ScanJet 5370, oder?

Wenn dein Kernel Support für USB im allgemeinen und Support für USB Scanner im Besonderen eingebaut hat, dann solltest du ein Device unter /dev/ finden, das deiner Beschreibung entspricht bzw. ähnlich ist..

/dev/scanner ist normalerweise wie auch /dev/cdrom ein link auf das eigentliche device, da sich diese links sehr viel einfacher merken lassen als ein z.B. /dev/hdc oder /dev/sr1 ..

----------

## birne30

nein, ich habe keine zahlen vertauscht... . Es handelt sich um den HP ScanJet 3570c. Es handelt sich um ein relatives neues Modell von HP. Im kernel ist usb aktiviert (auch usb scanner). USB-Maus und USB-Keyboard funktionieren auch. Wenn ich unter proc/bus nachschaue, wird mir auch der Scanner angezeigt. Mir fehlt wie gesagt nur das passende device. Kann das mit dem xfs-source-kernel zusammenhängen, dass dort mit dem usb-scanner-support etwas nicht stimmt? Oder erzähle ich jetzt nur Blödsinn?!?!?

----------

## birne30

wer Lesen kann ist gleich im Vorteil... nach dem Hinweis auf einen Schreibfehler habe ich mir die Sane-Supported-Scanners nochmal genauer angeschaut... und zu meiner Schande muss ich gestehten, dass ich nicht lesen kann. Von Sane wird natürlich der HP 5370 unterstützt. Von meinem Scanner ist "noch" nichts zu lesen. Habe ich trotzdem eine Chance meinen Scanner zum Laufen zu bringen?? Oder kann ich das Scannen vorübergehend auf Eis legen???

----------

